
Great Moments in Linux History - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/25/great-moments-in-linux-history/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I wish there was a way to get a transcript rather than just a video for things
like this. I can read immensely faster than a speaker can speak. And with a
transcript I can easily jump back and forth in the text, search for key
phrases, and expect Google to be able to help me find it again later.

Does any software exist for automating transcriptions? I suspect that
television closed-captioning does something similar. I've noticed phonologic
transcription errors on CC TV multiple times in the past.

------
kashif
Don't bother watching this...

~~~
dreish
Lame annoying sophomoric humor. Big waste of time. I wish I'd taken your
advice, but I can't get enough of Linux history.

There's no Linux history here you can't get in less-annoying form at:

<https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rhasan/linux/>

or

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Linux_kernel>

